# WIP - Petty



## jessf (Nov 23, 2016)

Peter piper picked a pack of pickled petties. Time to try a petty. Gave myself two hours tonight and i went from sketch to rough blank.


----------



## rick_english (Nov 23, 2016)

I love the furnace.


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 24, 2016)

Cool skills


----------



## jessf (Nov 25, 2016)

Complete. Went very traditional on this one. Contrast to the opulent handle materials of Rick Grimes. Handle is grey elm, burnt in and held with bees wax. Even left a machi.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 25, 2016)

That was quick! Pretty knife. :doublethumbsup:


----------

